

Are we naturally lazy? - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/23/are-we-naturally-lazy/

======
edge17
this is stupid. if the 'we' refers to humanity in general, of course we are.
it's called the path of least resistance, and it's easy to find throughout
nature.

